
Ask HN: How does the “ten years a junior” find better work? - amazonavocado
Breaking out of the loop of the inability to improve is difficult in certain jobs.<p>This is a serious problem with some employees, in particular in the software development world where on-boarding and mentoring is more of a crapshoot or even non-existent.<p>I think the following major factors put people in this situation:<p>- &quot;greedy&quot; path of needing to take the first job offered (because beggars can&#x27;t be choosers)<p>- Poor opportunities to follow relevant industry trends that are greater in demand<p>- The stigma that a weak career implies weak competency<p>These people get little sympathy in the job market. With sufficient bad luck, they&#x27;re often ineligible for jobs at their expected level of competency, and have to apply for jobs below that. But no one wants to hire them as &quot;overqualified&quot;.<p>These things don&#x27;t happen on a dime. It happens slowly over the course of years. With the inability to get more appropriate job opportunities, they have to usually pick the first (and therefore only) offer that comes along. Provided that you are aware of the situation and have an interest in getting out, what do you do?
======
gargarplex
That sucks, but if you are willing to put in the work, I will help you get out
of this. Email zack@codefor.cash and I will set you up with a free Code For
Cash account ([https://codefor.cash](https://codefor.cash)). You will then
upload your resume into our interface and we will begin monitoring 30+ job
networks for full-time remote jobs.. and alerting you (via Slack) whenever we
come across something that matches. Just apply to it.

If your CV needs work, we will deconstruct it in the channel and make it
better. We will also work on your cover letters.

If you need income immediately, you can filter for freelance jobs.

